# Lisl cut a pad



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

We came in from playing a little bit ago and I noticed blood all over the bathroom floor. I thought she started her first heat.

I made her lay down so I could determine where the blood was coming from and found she had cut her right thumb pad on something in the yard. It's not really deep but it's nearly the length of the visible part of the pad.

I cleaned it up with water and a clean terry towel. I put antiseptic on it which she didn't care for very much. As soon as I opened the bottle she knew something was up.

I then put a sterile cotton ball on the cut and wrapped a roll of gauze snuggly around her paw above her wrist. I wrapped that with some heavy duty medical tape, but I don't think that will last past morning. I'm going to inspect it in the morning and change her dressing and use duct tape in hopes that the bandage will still be on after I get home from work.

She's resting quietly now. She doesn't seem as interested in getting it off as she was a little bit ago. I'm checking to make sure her paw stays warm every 15 minutes to make sure the bandage isn't too tight.





Would it be safe to give her a Bayer 82mg slow release aspirin, or would it not do anything for her? I take these for my heart every day.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Aww poor babygirl. I'd pass on the aspirin, but thats me. If you are going to give it..make sure its buffered. It can cause GI issues though, so i'd give it with food. But, unless she is in obvious discomfort, i'd pass on it. 

BTW, holy cow has she gotten huge since the last time I saw her!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes, she's getting to be a big girl. Her tail is really bushy and she has those big cotton balls on the back of her back legs.

She's sleeping now, so I'm passing on the aspirin. It was just a passing thought as an analgesic in case she was hurting. 

Her pad is still warm so i guess I got it just right. I can't tell if it has stopped bleeding because of the tape, but I'm going to check in the morning anyway.

Scared me to death at first. I didn't see anything coming from the rear end and could find it at the front end at first.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Haha, I bet, i'd freak out! I am actually surprised Berlin has NOT cut his pad open yet.. yeah if she's sleeping, i'd definitely pass. And she'll probably be feeling a lot better tomorrow. Just keep it clean, and let it heal, and she should be good as new in a few days  If not, she may need stitches. 




MichaelE said:


> Yes, she's getting to be a big girl. Her tail is really bushy and she has *those big cotton balls on the back of her back legs*.


BUTTFLUFFS!!


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

There is a product called vetricyn which may help the healing.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks. I'll find some.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

First of all, look at that forlorn face! Nothing like a GSD to pull off the very picture of misery. 
Poor thing. That must sting.
I, too, love Vetericyn, especially the gel. It never stings, actually soothes, and disinfects very well.
Hope she heals quickly.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Poor Lisl, that face 
Sounds like you did a good job taking care of it, I bet she heals up just fine


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Don't want to go off subject, but... Lisl totally has the Batman symbol on her rump in this picture. :apple:



Anyway, it sound like you took care of it pretty well. Hope it looks somewhat better by morning.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Awe puppy eyes. Poor thing. When Smokey cut his paw pad I didn't do much to it. It healed kind of slowly but I didn't bandage it or put anything on it other than some water. 

Get well soon lovely! C:


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

It is ok to give GSD baby aspirin. Not sure if your heart aspirin is same. If less than 50 lbs give half, if more whole. Fiona cut the pads on both her front feet at the same time. Use musher's balm now to prevent these ouchies. If hurts tomorrow, maybe give her single aspirin.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

MiaMoo said:


> Don't want to go off subject, but... Lisl totally has the Batman symbol on her rump in this picture. :apple:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it sound like you took care of it pretty well. Hope it looks somewhat better by morning.


Ahaha! I see it


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I changed the dressing this morning and although it hasn't stopped bleeding entirely, it has slowed down a lot.

At least it isn't running out of the cut anymore. I put a sterile gauze pad on it and wrapped it again. I'm going to check on it again tonight after work.

I'm calling her Vet this morning for further advice. She might need a stitch to keep this closed.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Her pathetic little face giving you a guilt trip is also what I noticed first...what a cutie...good luck with swift healing...


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I just don't what she could have cut that on. We were in the backyard and it's all grass. There's nothing I've ever found that was sharp. Not even rocks.

I'm reminded of how the corner of my thumb and first finger crack and split in the winter time when it's dry outside. I wonder if she could have popped this pad open from impact with the ground while playing.

Probably not likely so far up on her leg though.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I made an appointment for 0700 tomorrow morning. I'm not satisfied with my first aid treatment and I want her Vet to see her.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Good! When I read that she was still bleeding, I was thinking she should see a vet. Might need a few stitches..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

You should check out bag balm. You can use it for chapped lips, was made for cow utters, but is also great for cuts on pads. Check out their website. I used it on my dogs ear when he got attacked by a dog. To clean the wound I used betadine which is used in hospitals for cuts, abrasions, burns, and dog bites. The bag balm worked awesome to help heal it and the betadine prevented infection.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

The Vet said it was a good idea to bandage it for the time that it was. After he examined the cut he said it would heal up fine. It had stopped bleeding and he just examined it for infection and put a little antiseptic on it after he took off my bandgage.

No stitches and no infection. He said limit her activity for a couple of days so it would scab over and stay closed.

We've just been for a couple of walks. No ball fetching or tug. She really wants to play. 

I've been crating her the last few days while at work to make sure she stays still and quiet for the most part of the day.

She'll be fine in a week or so.


----------

